# Considering purchasing a Nording Eriksen



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with these? Looking to add my third pipe and thought they were intriguing.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

It's hard to go wrong with a Nording, there's a bit of a learning curve with the chimney's and stacks.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nording makes ain't beautiful pipes..

I think they call that a lumberman shape...hate those. They just feel awkward.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Is that the one with the little rocks in the heel? How are those things supposed to work anyway?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

NightFish said:


> Is that the one with the little rocks in the heel? How are those things supposed to work anyway?


I have used the little clay rocks before. They absorb a little of the moisture and can help a little if you have a blend that has a lot of tongue bite. I have been tempted to pick one of those up as well. I think it is one I would like to see firsthand though. They can look a little cheap in some of the pictures.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

NightFish said:


> Is that the one with the little rocks in the heel? How are those things supposed to work anyway?


It is. Not sure how well they work though.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

MattT said:


> It is. Not sure how well they work though.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


They are little dried out pieces of clay.

THey can take a little of the edge off a blend that is too wet...but then again letting the tobacco sit out for a little while accomplishes the same thing. I got a box 12 years ago, and it is still about half full. I suppose if I had a new blend in a freshly opened tin that I absolutely had that second, I may toss a few keystones in with the tobacco. but the effects are not too noticeable.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Sounds gimmicky..

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------

